# New pic of the boys



## Cassiopeia (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey everyone  Just thought I would post a new pic of Dean, Sam and Cas... I got them a wee tent the other day, and they adore it! I need a little fake fire and trees in front


----------



## HorizontalChocolate (Nov 20, 2016)

kewl


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

OML where's you get it? This is the cutest thing I've seen all year


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

aw camping life!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

That tent is too cute. It reminds me of the tiny model tents they have to show you what the real tent would look like in stores selling outdoor stuff...I always want to steal those lol. Cute ratties too, they do look like they love their tent, lol.


----------



## HorizontalChocolate (Nov 20, 2016)

They are adorable...


----------

